# Family friendly pub that serves decent beer in Canberra.



## Dave70 (2/9/14)

Is anybody can recommend one, I'l be more than happy to review it.

Doing the War Memorial, Questacon, Zoo / aquarium, Fyshwick  etc roundabout with the kiddies. Hopefully not that mini railway thingie. Probably need a beer and a feed by the end of the day. Was hoping to do a little better than Sizzler..

If Plonk and Denman Cellars still trade I'm alright for take aways, so thats covered. 
Priorities you see.

Cheers.


----------



## Three Sheets (2/9/14)

Tradies Club at Dixon (Good accommodation too) has a range of good beers and meals. I got stuck on James Squires Hop Thief . Also King O Mallies (?) has a nice drop and atmosphere.


----------



## pk.sax (2/9/14)

The belgian cafe in kingston is good. There are one or two good ones in the 'city' but opening times are weird. The german club (forget it's name) has a very nice selection but is not amongst anything however close to city.


----------



## CoopsOz (2/9/14)

The Harmonie German club is in Narrabundah


----------



## /// (2/9/14)

HAd one of my funniest nights at the German Club ...


----------



## Mattress (2/9/14)

The George Harcourt Inn has a good selection of beers and food.
Although it is close to the mini railway thingie. (Cockington Green)

Quite a few other touristy thingies nearby.

http://www.georgeharcourt.com/events


----------



## pajs (2/9/14)

The George Harcourt is pretty kid & family friendly. Bit ye-olde-worlde, but not too bad.


----------



## huez (2/9/14)

i havent heard much about it but bentspoke brewery? there's also brod burger which is pretty awesome and serve beers.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (3/9/14)

huez said:


> i havent heard much about it but bentspoke brewery? there's also brod burger which is pretty awesome and serve beers.


Great beers at Bentspoke, but when I went for a feed and took my ferals cherubs aged 7 & 4 it was very crowded in the eating area upstairs and there wasn't much room for them to do anything apart from sit at the table and complain of boredom. So I dunno whether it fits the family friendly bill Dave was after.

Zierholz Brewery in Fyshwick has a little bit more room and is well worth a look, although I see Dave has crossed it off the list, presumably because fireworks are no longer available out that way.

Ed: clarity


----------



## Kodos (3/9/14)

We take the kids to Brodburger fairly regularly - get in early (before 6pm), there can be a bit of a wait otherwise - but they're serving some of the Anchor beers and a couple of other craft beer options. If the weather's nice you can sit outside while they run around a bit. It's close to Questacon, National Gallery etc.

BentSpoke is great, but possibly not too well set up for kids. Depends on what time you're there and if you've brought your own distractions for them. Also in Braddon there's Debacle, with a good range of European beer on tap. they do good pizzas.

Plonk is going strong, at the Fyshwick Markets, open Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## MrDave (3/9/14)

Edgar's Inn is a stone's throw from the Australian War Memorial (at the Ainslie shops), but might be a little limited on the beer selection.
The Duxton, in O'Connor (nee All Bar Nun), is bit bigger and has a bunch more taps.
Would be very interested to see a report on Bentspoke.


----------



## Forever Wort (3/9/14)

Apart from the ones mentioned, try the Fellows bar at the ANU. Very family friendly with wide outdoor lawns for running munchkins. Two-hour parking. Generally a craft beer or two on tap.

Tilley's in Lyneham is also good. Usually no decent craft on tap but often a European lager. Plenty of craft bottles though.


----------



## Feldon (3/9/14)

Strike a blow for the faithful and go to National Press Club bar and argue with the journos to advocate for lower beer taxes.


----------



## JDW81 (3/9/14)

Is the Wig and Pen still open?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (3/9/14)

JDW81 said:


> Is the Wig and Pen still open?


Not for much longer (in its current location anyway).

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/wig--pen-to-close-in-days-before-moving-to-llewellyn-hall-20140903-10bqah.html


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

Looking for this too, as we'll stay in Canbeera on the trip back to Brissie in November.

Kid friendly means that the can eat or do something other than complain of boredom and you don't get glared down by Hipsters who think they own the craft beer revolution.


----------



## scon (3/9/14)

I've not been yet (shame on me) but you might want to check Bentspoke (which is where Richard from the Wig has moved on to)


----------



## Dave70 (3/9/14)

This is going great! Look at all these places. 

Not bothered by the hipsters since I pretty much dress in flannelette, jeans, boots and appear disheveled most of the time anyway. But I'll pop a novelty beard and pair of Ray Bans in my man purse just in case.


----------



## Forever Wort (3/9/14)

This place has craft bottles only, is full of hipsters but very laid back: http://www.frontgallerycafe.com/

Around the corner is a cheap and cheerful Chinese place with outdoor seating opposite a bottleshop. The restaurant is BYO including beer. Many a time I carried a sixer and a couple of times _even a slab _straight from the bottle-o over to our table. I have also brought home brew and they let us drink it in the restaurant, sans corkage. Good place. Here: http://www.meesing.com.au/


----------



## luggy (3/9/14)

I'd probably steer clear of king o'malleys if I were you, especially on a Friday or Saturday night the place can get pretty chockers


----------



## dago001 (3/9/14)

Mate - what was once the pinnacle of all music stores in Ozland is in Fyshwick. ProAudio - are you sure you cant make it for a visit. I did :super:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

I'll try to arrive and give us time to have a look.

I remember buying fireworks in fishwyck once......


----------



## dago001 (3/9/14)

I remember fireworks in Fyshwick. Mainly something to do with a horrendous hangover and no public toilets to vomit in. Not me, but Mrs LB. I was in said music store and other non music related stores common to the area.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/9/14)

Seems like every cool place you have a story about involves Mrs LB being sick and hungover. 

Only a place for pollies would be so full of cool stuff.


----------



## Forever Wort (4/9/14)

Canberra is bipolar. There is a lot of awesome stuff there but it also sucks so much. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Dave70 (8/9/14)

Reviews and holiday snaps.

1st night, Brodbuger. As pointed out by Kodos, get in early or you'll be standing or dining al fresco. We were there by on 5.30. By 5.45, they were lined up into the dining room. 1 high chair available and half a dozen or so crafties ranging from a $7.50 Mountain Goat ale to an $11 Lefe. 
$13.50 for a hamburger? You be the judge.

What I would recommend if you like to keep it casual is what we did on the second arvo. A trip to Fyshwick Fresh Food Markets. Its brilliant. Something for everyone. Vendors everywhere cooking stuff and offering samples impaled on tooth picks.
There's seating conveniently located directly outside Plonk where fortunately, they treat adults like adults and let you eat your food and drink your drinks un harassed. 
Questacon was the most awesome according to me 3 1/2 year old son, with the War Memorial edging out the Zoo full of sleeping animals. 

Yep, the ACT, it's got it all.








I think I also made a new best friend.


----------



## Kodos (8/9/14)

Yes, should have mentioned Brodburger isn't cheap, but I think the quality and size if the burger is worth it.

I'd understand if others disagree. 

Some people wait for more than hour some nights. I don't think it's worth that wait.


----------



## pk.sax (8/9/14)

Burgers are nice there. We usually phoned in and turned up or the wait can be terminal. Still, not a bad reason to get on munchies and drink beers.


----------



## thisispants (27/9/14)

I have to say, the beer at bent spoke is sensational!


----------



## lael (9/4/15)

Down in Canberra for the weekend. Is Bent Spoke the place to go? Any others?


----------



## Mattress (9/4/15)

lael said:


> Down in Canberra for the weekend. Is Bent Spoke the place to go? Any others?


Bent Spoke Definitely.

The Wig and Pen has moved to new digs at the School of Music (about 2 minutes walk from the old spot), also well worth visiting


----------



## luggy (9/4/15)

Wasn't that impressed with bentspoke, had a couple of good beers but a few I tried had some flaws. If you do go let us know what you think


----------



## takai (9/4/15)

BentSpoke is the new Wig & Pen in my books... and i spent MANY hours at the Wig. Also quite family friendly, they have a few high chairs and so we had a family lunch there with our little one (11mo at the time) and my olds.


----------



## lael (9/4/15)

Do they actually brew at bent spoke? If so, do they do brewery tours?


----------



## takai (9/4/15)

Unless the 1000L fermenters and mash tuns behind the bar are just for show...
No idea on the tours though. Richard didnt do much public stuff with the brewing side of the Wig.


----------

